# Acer Aspire 1692wlmi



## NetteMann (12. Mai 2008)

Moinsen,

ACER bietet keine Vista Treiber für das Dingen an. DRAUF steht aber das das dieses Vista Capture o.so ähnl. unterstützt. Kennt ihr ne andere Quelle wo man die Treiber herbekommt oder WISST ihr vielleicht WORAN das liegt das sich das immer beim downloaden oder daten austausch im lokalen Netz einfriert?


----------



## RaketenPeter (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo

Im Notfall such dir die Hardware Komponenten so herraus und suche im Netz nach Vista Treibern ! Ist meines erachtens eh meist besser da die Hersteller sehr lange an "alten" Treibern fest halten!


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Mai 2008)

Vista in der 32Bit Version ist in der Lage die Treiber von XP zu nutzen also sollte es kein Problem sein die Treiber von Acer zu beziehen. Ideal ist das natürlich nicht aber es funktioniert. Ansonsten wirklich auf der Seite von Aer schaun welche Komponenten verbaut sind und bei deren Herstellern nach Vista-Treiber suchen.

Die 64Bit Version von Vista ist übrigens nicht fähig alte XP-Treiber zu nutzen. Doch das nur der Vollständigkeit halber.


----------



## RaketenPeter (15. Mai 2008)

ja stimmt da muss ich ihm beistimmten  die meisten  (gibt ein paar wenige die stressen) Treiber funktionieren. Aber bevor du dir die mühe machst und bei den Händlern suchst würde ich zu einem Tool wie beispielsweise EVEREST oder SiSoft Sandra oder ähnlichem raten! damit kannst du die pc Hardware auslesen und weißt genau was verbaut ist! Denn Leider haben die selben Modelle auch teilweise etwas Unterschiedliche Ausstattungsmerkmale!


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. Mai 2008)

Aber aufpassen mit den Daten die diese Tools nennen.
Ich erlebe immerwieder das zB Chipsätze falsch erkannt werden.


----------



## RaketenPeter (15. Mai 2008)

Ok ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgedallen  muss aber sagen das ich solche Programme immer noch sporadisch anwende


----------

